# Chemung spring water



## DDay 1972 (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm looking for more information on this bottle Chemung spring water heavily embossed 5 gallon and Value


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 11, 2015)

Well Dave - I guess you hit it lucky with your opost.  I spent 15 years working for Thatcher Glass in Elmira NY and that is in Chemung County- and they made a lot of the gallon size jugs for the Chemung Spring Water Co..   I have four or five five gallon jugs in New York. And some of them have a ground finish and glass stoppers.  If you can send me a picture or a set of pictures of the finish, the bottlle and the bottom of the bottle, I can tell you some more about it.  I also have eight or ten of the gallon size jugs also.  Most of them had a threaded finish and screwed on caps.    The old five gallon ones were shipped in wooden boxes that held six of them.  I almost had a crate full at an auction but it went over my fund level - so I don;t know where it went.  The glass stopper ones seem to price out at $75 to $125 depending on condition and how bad someone wants them.  I don't have one with a pontil mark on the bottom.  Does yours???My email is <RedMatthews@yahoo.com>    RED M.


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 11, 2015)

Well I got that email wrong.  It is  <bottlemysteries@yahoo.com>  Jt must be getting late.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 13, 2015)

This is an old thread, but digging around in my glass, i found four, one gallon size bottles with the ground glass stoppers.  Have you had any more luck?  RED Matthews


----------

